# Some painted up lexan bodies



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Shouldve taken pics before they where raced


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Nice work, gotta love a scale detailed lexan body! :thumbsup:
Did you go airbrush, rattle can or stroke?


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Airbrush all the way.
Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice work!! I admire people that can make a good job of painting Lexans!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I kinda like the raced look. Cool bodies. We just don't see enough Lexan bodies here.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Fantastic lookers man...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> I kinda like the raced look. Cool bodies. We just don't see enough Lexan bodies here.


shocker36,

With Rich on this one...you can almost get a visual of them sitting in your pit pox on race day. Zoooooooooooooooooooooom baby! They look great!

Bob...Lexan/Lexoff...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah,nice work,considering you have to paint them backwards!


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

What did you use for the motor on the lola ? It's your lexan body wich is formed like that ? I ask because I've got a lola too, but without the motor visible...

thanks


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

It was molded into the lexan Ill check to see if I have another one or the package from it.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Excellent paint jobs on the lexan bodies! :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Ill try and get some of my NCAR ones up thanks for the comps


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

EAHORC


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey montoya,whered you get the kouros?i have the 1/32 slot it,and an ho one would be cool.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Those look great, but they look like they have never been raced?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sharp...real nicely done up man!!*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Those look great, but they look like they have never been raced?


Probably once by a little old lady on a Sunday...Hey those all look Fantastic Montoya! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...some display & some for play...zilla


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Those look great, but they look like they have never been raced?


Not at the time they were taken no, but since...

newbie69 - do you want the body, or the paintjob too?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Great looking racing bodies!!! I like how you can see the seams in the bodies. Paint and decal work looks perfect!!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

Montoya1 said:


> Not at the time they were taken no, but since...
> 
> newbie69 - do you want the body, or the paintjob too?


the body is very nice,did you paint it yourself?if so well done.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

The bodies were painted by one of our racers, chap by the name of Martin Hill.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

he sure did a great job!some of the nicest lexans i have seen.


----------

